

Why not use www - jameshk
http://no-www.org

======
d0ugie
Yeah yeah, best practices, I know, but if twitter can make it work naked, that
suggests to me naked domains are doable. The www. is too damn long! [1]

[1] [http://goo.gl/sGZnT6](http://goo.gl/sGZnT6)

------
dan_bk
www? Ain't nobody got time fo dat!

